# Welche Anbieter?



## FCK-FAN (21. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne in absehbarer Zeit mich im Web präsentieren...
Ich habe mich auch schon sehr viel umgeschaut noch Domains.
Jetzt die Frage an euch:
Wisst ihr einen guten anbieter für eine Domain (Domain + Speicherplatz)

Es sollen etwa 50-200mb zur Verfügung stehen, .DE Domain, FTP-Zugang, und nach möglichkeit PHP und MySQL. Es soll aber kein Baukasten oder so sein.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2009)

Hallo FCK-FAN,

ich kann hier zwar keinen anderen Anbieter empfehlen - allerdings kann ich sicherlich etwas Passendes anbieten - schick' mir doch einfach mal eine Email an info /at/ busoft /punkt/ de, sodass ich dir unverbindlich ein Angebot zuschicken kann. Zu den Kunden gehören auch einige Mitglieder von tutorials.de

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## kalterjava (21. April 2009)

Hi,

Alphahosting scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Bei Strato gabs bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, aber andere sind mit dem Anbieter nicht zufrieden.

Wenn es keine "richtige" Domain sein muss, dann kann ich dir auch freenet empfehlen. 60 MB kostenloser Webspace. Ist halt noch das freenet....vor deiner Domain.

Es grüßt der kaltejava


----------



## Mücmag (28. April 2009)

Ich finde Goneo ist ein sehr guter Anbieter.

Bin schon seit längerem bei dem Hoster und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Zudem sind die auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## kathi09 (7. Mai 2009)

www.goneo.de kann ich auch empfehlen, hatte ich bisher nie Probleme mit.

da bekommst du schon ab 1,95€  das, was du suchst. =)


----------

